

How to get fired from Fox News in under five minutes - cs702

STEP 1: Go on air as usual, but instead of sticking to the usual inane script, ask a lot of truly interesting, open-ended, tough, controversial questions that might cause the audience to think and/or question long-held beliefs and assumptions -- like this:<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&#38;v=fOaCemmsnNk<p>STEP 2: There is no step 2.  Fox News will fire you after step 1.
======
cs702
Clickable link:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=f...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fOaCemmsnNk)

